# Ocarina of Time 3D to Include Master Quest



## Delta517 (Mar 5, 2011)

Conservative New Media got some exclusive words from David Young, a Nintendo of America marketing rep, about Ocarina of Time 3D. Mostly he talked about stuff we already knew, like the 3D effect and the touch screen subscreen feature, but he also dropped a bomb: Ocarina of Time 3D is going to include an option for the Master Quest edition of the game. While this may not be the Biggest News Ever, if you missed out on Master Quest during its first run and want to try it out, looks like you'll be able to on 3DS. [youtube]kjq2L9ebos0[/youtube]​[/p]

Source

Awesome!


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 5, 2011)

And it just keep getting better!


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 5, 2011)

DUDE. That is awesome.


----------



## DryYoshi (Mar 5, 2011)

OMG I have to save up for this game! This means I can beat it twice! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## rook2King (Mar 5, 2011)

That's cool and all, but what is Master Quest???


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 5, 2011)

rook2King said:
			
		

> That's cool and all, but what is Master Quest???



I thought it was a harder version of Ocarina of Time with some additional stuff. Nothing big but it does give you a reason to play through the game again.

EDIT: I'm not terribly interested in this really but it does help justify the price tag on a 10+ year old game. Probably won't bother with it myself if I ever (or whenever) I get a 3DS though. If I wanted to play OoT I'd just play the original on my Wii.

EDIT: Throw in like the original Zelda for the NES or something and I'd be a pretty neat collection.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 5, 2011)

YES!!! THIS IS AWESOME!!!


----------



## skawo96 (Mar 5, 2011)

rook2King said:
			
		

> That's cool and all, but what is Master Quest???


A previously Gamecube-limited-edition-only harder "second quest" with redesigned dungeons.


----------



## rook2King (Mar 5, 2011)

Sweet! Nuff said.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 5, 2011)

That's great news, if the content is there, no reason to exclude it. 
It's like the second quest the original NES Zelda had.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 5, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> rook2King said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not gamecube limited actually.
In japan it released on the N64 on some addon thingie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_64DD

Anyway, GREAT news, I can't wait for it to release, I seriously can't! Brb, freezing myself, wake me up when its out.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 5, 2011)

I was first thinking about Majora's mask, but that's something different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I have the original GC version that came with the Wind Waker. Never found it all that much harder than the normal version (the water temple is way easier in Master Quest). I never got past the Bottom of the Well though. I searched everything dozens of times, but never found the correct path. I have always thought it was a bug in the game, by unlocking the doors in the wrong order (eg: You unlock the door which doesn't have another key behind it, so you're stuck). I never found anything about it though.

Thinking about it again now, I do believe I got the Lens of Truth, so what was I searching for in the first place?


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 5, 2011)

I'd rather it included Majora's Mask along with it but oh well. Master Quest is still nice.


----------



## skawo96 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> skawo96 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It started as it, but didn't get released there due to DD's failure.


----------



## Master Mo (Mar 5, 2011)

Nice, I haven`t played OoT in quite some time and when I`ll play it on 3DS I`ll definitely will play the MQ!

Though I think it is natural that they incorporated it, especially since the 3D-version is an enhanced version of the previous game and thus the alteration should be included as well to make it simply the ultimate version


----------



## Scott-105 (Mar 5, 2011)

That is awesome. I'm probably going to buy a 3DS around the launch of this game. I was gonna get one at launch, but I'm poor


----------



## Sheimi (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes, Master Quest


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 5, 2011)

skawo96 said:
			
		

> Wabsta said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, my bad then ^^


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 5, 2011)

It was a definite buy before I knew this. Glad to see they're adding it in.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Mar 5, 2011)

yes ninty, keep adding stuff, just a bit more.. give me some extra dungeon and i will be satisfied


----------



## SmokeFox (Mar 5, 2011)

This is one of the reasons i am definitely getting a 3DS!YAY


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 5, 2011)

Off-topic:

I wonder if Ninty plans on adding more content to their SF64 remake, like adding a remake version of SF2? We can always dream.


----------



## qlum (Mar 5, 2011)

I actually only completed master quest not regular so maybe I'll just play regular when I get it on 3ds


----------



## .Darky (Mar 5, 2011)

Hell yeah! I never had the chance to play Master Quest and since the dungeons are completely different it'll be like a whole new game.


----------



## BrightNeko (Mar 5, 2011)

Interesting and does make me want to game a bit more. Though I'd rather have something completely new like a mode to play sheik so we could have done all the behind the scenes stuff, or maybe all the stuff that was going to be in Ura that we missed out on due to those pesky time constraints and other factors.

It is a tad odd in the video he says he doesn't know the release date.. It's June 7th o.o;


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Mar 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> EDIT: Throw in like the original Zelda for the NES or something and I'd be a pretty neat collection.


I agree, that would be a nice addition. Unfortunately, since Nintendo's treatment of the Metroid Prime trilogy (where the original GC first part contained the NES game as an unlockable) they eliminated the NES addition it in the Wii edition. One can still hope though...as infinitesimal as it will be....


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 6, 2011)

BrightNeko said:
			
		

> It is a tad odd in the video he says he doesn't know the release date.. It's June 7th o.o;



That's a rumor. Of course they can't say anything concrete until it's been announced.


Anyways this is cool. I'm glad they added Master Quest. The regular version is far too easy, even the Water Temple.


----------



## chyyran (Mar 6, 2011)

YES! YES! YES! I can finally prove to myself I can finish a Zelda Game and then I'll have more to do!


----------



## SPH73 (Mar 6, 2011)

FREAKING AWESOME!


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 6, 2011)

great, water temple was so easy in master quest =D


----------



## Fear Zoa (Mar 6, 2011)

Harder water temple *shudders* 

But awesomely badass nonetheless 

(I always found the forest temple harder then the water temple because I always get lost for some reason)


----------



## megawalk (Mar 6, 2011)

master quest was beast. i can't wait to play it again


----------



## Midna (Mar 6, 2011)

Well I guess this will silence all the blokes saying "I won't be buying this because I heard from a reliable source that there would be no new features."


----------



## Elvarg (Mar 6, 2011)

i got scared of the old man in the vid lol. anyway i cant wait to get this game..


----------



## Wombo Combo (Mar 6, 2011)

Will actually purchase this even if 3DS mode gets hacked. Also whats up with that guys chin is that some kind of beard?


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 6, 2011)

I kind of feel like this is a hoax.

1. Nintendo would have said something about this a while ago. It doesn't seem like something they would announce last minute because they want people to know they actually added stuff to the game.
2. The man in the video said there is no release date planned as of now, but I'm pretty sure they announced it was coming June 7th.
3. This could just be some random guy who went to a 3DS event with a Nintendo shirt on.
4. This is not really a formal way of announcing something as big as this.
5. I don't think anyone knows this guy, and he's probably some creepy pedo.

Chances are that it is real, but just some possible flaws.

Edit:

Oh, I didn't read the original post. I read the news on another site so I didn't know that people actually knew this "David Young" so that eliminates 3 and 5. But he probably is a pedo.

Edit#2:

Nah, forget what I said. I could disprove every point I gave. It's legit.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Will actually purchase this even if 3DS mode gets hacked. Also whats up with that guys chin is that some kind of beard?



I actually laughed 5 minutes when the camera panned up. I thought he was drooling, I was like "Damn, that guy loves Master Quest".


----------



## redact (Mar 6, 2011)

Wombo Combo said:
			
		

> Will actually purchase this even if 3DS mode gets hacked. Also whats up with that guys chin is that some kind of beard?


i think it's a caterpillar...


----------



## leeday100196 (Mar 6, 2011)

Never actually fully played the original, but now that I've read this, I'm that much more looking forward to it coming out.


----------



## Deleted-273695 (Mar 6, 2011)

awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 6, 2011)

I guess this really forces me to play Master Quest...

CURSE YOU RE-MADE WATER TEMPLE! CURSE YOU!


----------



## DarkShinigami (Mar 6, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I guess this really forces me to play Master Quest...
> 
> CURSE YOU RE-MADE WATER TEMPLE! CURSE YOU!


be afraid be very afraid.  i played master quest on GC and water temple was evil.  a lot of lizalfos are replaced with stalfos as well in pretty much every adult dungeon.

i fear when i get this game just hope i keep my sanity.  i lost it looking for the 100th skullntula only to find it in clear site.  i teared the map apart to find it as well


----------



## redact (Mar 6, 2011)

i finished the original OoT back when i borrowed my friend's copy for n64 (in exchange for him borrowing mario kart 64 from me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

but i tried a few times to re-capture that awesomeness by emulating or playing it on the VC but it's just not the same
i know there's no chance that the 3ds version will have that feeling but i know it will be close enough to warrant the purchase


----------



## ineap09 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sweet! 

I never had the opportunity to play the Master Quest version before. This will be the perfect way to play that harder version. 

Thank you Nintendo!


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 6, 2011)

They should of made Ocarina of Time + Majora's Mask joint 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But Master Quest is good too i guess :3


edit:typo


----------



## purechaos996 (Mar 7, 2011)

Fear Zoa said:
			
		

> Harder water temple *shudders*
> 
> But awesomely badass nonetheless
> 
> (I always found the forest temple harder then the water temple because I always get lost for some reason)



Actually, I find that Master Quest water temple is actually a lot more linear then normal OoT so its actually easier in this case.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2011)

I would assume, if it's not another cartridge, that you'd have to beat the original mode first to unlock Master Quest (like in the first LoZ on the NES)?


----------



## DeMoN (Mar 7, 2011)

Pfh. I'd only be impressed if they included Majora's Mask.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 7, 2011)

Midna said:
			
		

> Well I guess this will silence all the blokes saying "I won't be buying this because I heard from a reliable source that there would be no new features."



It's not really new.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 7, 2011)

So people wanted extra dungeons... they got a full games worth of extra dungeons lol.


----------



## Tux' (Mar 7, 2011)

mercluke said:
			
		

> i finished the original OoT back when i borrowed my friend's copy for n64 (in exchange for him borrowing mario kart 64 from me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember playing it back on the N64, it was fun, but Project64 and a PS3 controller(bluetooth connected) is pretty fun too, I've actually have gotten around to play it for awhile, but I can't wait to play it back on another Nintendo game system that isn't the Wii... It will definitely be worth the purchase, and the time of my life I am going to be spending on it too


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 7, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Midna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It new to the people who haven't play Master Quest.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that logic, Ocarina of Time is new (provided you haven't played it before).


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I was already thinking that, like people like me.


----------



## Schlupi (Mar 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True. however, This new OoT 3DS is no longer just a remake, now, at the very least. It DOES in fact have new content.

Although, you COULD view it as a port of the Gamecube OoT & Master Quest Dual disc. Just depends on how you look at it.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Mar 7, 2011)

what is conservative new media? something like Fox news?


----------



## Vigilante (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't really find that big because both are almost the same game.


----------



## chartube12 (Mar 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I would assume, if it's not another cartridge, that you'd have to beat the original mode first to unlock Master Quest (like in the first LoZ on the NES)?



In that case nintendo just lost a sale. I have never gotten past human form Ganon. The timing changes to hit the ball back is cheap ass shit.


----------



## bowser (Mar 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> I would assume, if it's not another cartridge, that you'd have to beat the original mode first to unlock Master Quest (like in the first LoZ on the NES)?


Well that would suck. I don't want to play the original quest again since I've already beaten it on the N64.

I hope Master Quest is unlocked right at the beginning.


----------



## Midna (Mar 7, 2011)

chartube12 said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...You're kidding.

But in any case, why would you want to play Master Quest if you couldn't beat the original?


----------



## Ikki (Mar 7, 2011)

I was like YAY when I found this out for the sake of extra content. I'm glad it's not just a remake (two?).

I hope they surprise us with something else, something new.





			
				BrightNeko said:
			
		

> It is a tad odd in the video he says he doesn't know the release date.. It's June 7th o.o;
> 
> Some random person somewhere said it was June 7th. The only thing we know as a fact is that it's coming in June.
> 
> ...



Wat?
You can't beat the easy version, in case they don't add the harder version which you obviously couldn't beat either (given the fact that it's harder) from the beginning, you won't buy it?

I believe your logic is flawed.


----------



## retrospect (Apr 23, 2015)

Wabsta said:


> It's not gamecube limited actually.
> In japan it released on the N64 on some addon thingie: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nintendo_64DD.





skawo96 said:


> It started as it, but didn't get released there due to DD's failure.


 
I'm reluctant to bump a news thread from 2011, but it's a fairly quiet forum and you guys seem interested in the extra Zelda development done in the N64 era. So I thought I'd jump in with the actual story cos it's not well known anymore - all the documentation is on paper in things we used to call "magazines" ;-)

The legend goes like this: After OoT Nintendo had two Zelda projects: Ura Zelda and Zelda Gaiden...

Ura Zelda

Ura Zelda was supposed to expand Hyrule with new areas and events set after defeating Ganon. It existed because not all of the content planned for OoT would fit on the cartridge. The extra content was supposed to be released on the 64DD. So far as details go, the only concrete one was that Zora's Domain was supposed to thaw out. These days people say there is a cave under the water (ice) which would have allowed you to access one of the new areas. Back in the day we had our eye on the cave that you can see way up above the water but can't get to.

It's on record that the project was finished. I'm hopeful that one day Nintendo will release Ura Zelda as DLC (AOC) for Ocarina of Time 3D. Better yet, the N64 ROM will be leaked. Ideally both.

Zelda Gaiden

Zelda Gaiden was a whole new game. It became Majora's Mask. Some say that some of the ideas from Ura Zelda made it into Majora's Mask after the release of the game was cancelled. Others say that the dungeons went into Wind Waker. I don't know if there is a Nintendo source for this, but I probably used to know 

Master Quest

Master Quest is a remixed version of OoT, originally available on GCN but running under emulation. The ROM will work in N64 emulators.


----------



## Foxi4 (Apr 23, 2015)

Good job digging up a thread from 4 years ago. 

Seriously though, don't necrobump threads.  Locking.


----------

